# Problems with swords...



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

My Amazon swords look like crap. Everything else in the tank is fine. I've got enough lighting... 104 watts on the T5.... everything else seems fine buy I'm losing my swords. I really wish I had started off with flourite.... I like that stuff. Guess it's too late now. Anyway, what are good background plants besides swords? I've got a 75 gal tank with a bunch of tetras and some plattys.. couple of angels.


----------



## zzpat (Apr 8, 2009)

Without more info. it's hard to say what's going on, but I'd say there's a good chance you don't have enough iron.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Is there a supliment for that?


----------



## zzpat (Apr 8, 2009)

I use Flourish Iron. It's cheap and it works reasonably fast.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Swords are a heavy root feeder, Need to use root tabs under them along with your other ferts.


----------



## zzpat (Apr 8, 2009)

IMO, root tablets for swords aren't necessary in established tanks, but iron is always necessary.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes they are if there is no nutrients in the substrate the swords will not get any to grow. Even in plant substrate it is advised to use fert tabs for healthy swords and does contain iron. Swords don't take up very much through the leaves like stem plants.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Iron for sure; Flourish Iron is a great product IMO. That's all it took for my swords to be healthy. Root tabs are never a bad idea either


----------



## zzpat (Apr 8, 2009)

It's not that I'm against root tabs per se, but from my experience water column ferts work far better. But then, I have an established tank with lots of gunk at the bottom (under the substrate) for the roots to feed from. 

If it's a new tank, yes, by all means, use tabs to get started. After that...don't waste your money. Instead, buy some iron and watch them take off.



susankat said:


> Yes they are if there is no nutrients in the substrate the swords will not get any to grow. Even in plant substrate it is advised to use fert tabs for healthy swords and does contain iron. Swords don't take up very much through the leaves like stem plants.


----------

